# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Немного мыслей по улучшению форума

## Рон

Подведём итоги. На мой взгляд, нужно:
1. перерисовать лого;
2. сделать что-то с фреймом (убрать/прописать css и кодировку/вшить его в страницу не фреймом, а инклудом)
3. запретить картинки в подписях, да и вообще подписи более 10 строк (сомневаюсь, что в них может быть столь ценная информация);
4. следить за злоупотреблением средствами форума для форматирования текста;
5. запретить оверквотинг;
6. подумать о дизайне форума и о переносе чата в irc :)
7. и всё таки банить за топики и посты, подобные http://www.suicide-forum.com/viewtopic.php?t=160

Вот, в общем-то, и всё. Хочу лишь ещё поблагодарить администрацию форума за создание сего проекта. Дело нужное, и мало того: продвигается достаточно успешно. Был приятно удивлён тем, что нет сборища эмо, либо большого количества призывов отказаться от суицида, либо наоборот - призывов к нему. Хотя, это даже запрещено правилами... Да, и правила здесь тоже замечательные :)

----------


## Blackwinged

Ну что тут сказать... дизайном, лого и чатом действительно пора заняться, но у меня практически нет никаких знаний в этой области.
Если когда-нибудь поборю свою лень и таки напишу нормальные правила, проблем с пунктами 4, 7 и прочим больше не будет.
Чат, ИМХО, стоит вообще убрать. Кроме отвратительного дизайна и движка, он еще и никем не посещается.

----------


## grey

всё это нереализуемо  :Smile:  по крайней мере мной.

лого и дизайн я конечно умею рисовать но делаю это для других проектов, да и считаю что этот форум не для расоты а для общения.
если конечно кто не против предложить свою оболочку для форума я конечно не против.
фрейм чата создан только лишь для информирования. инклуд к сожалению к нему не применим.
чат в irc - некоторые хостинги не любят. а текущий чат я создал тоже без мысли о красоте, лишь чтобы пообщаться.

Blackwinged, я попадал в чат когда было 6 человек, так что ты не прав насчёт посещаемости.

вобщем вывод: сам я ничего не сделаю.

----------


## Blackwinged

С дизайном возможно помогу в будущем.

----------


## Bloodyrose

Модернизируйте, модернизируйте   :roll: 
Товарищ вроде свою помощь предлагает, нет?)

----------


## grey

далее разговор в ЛС. так будет правильнее

да, похоже у вас дар  :Smile:

----------


## taggart

В принципе поддерживаю. Кроме IRC - контингент не тот. Что бы "настраивать", даже по мануалу..и тп. Либо, как вариант, оставить и "веб" и ирку.

На тему оверквотинга, вежливости и графики в подписи, ниже процитирую один очень универсальный и полезный "документ", пригодный как основа для правил так и просто как "sticky" для общего развития.

----------


## taggart

> *1) Вы видите топик, заинтересовавший вас. Вы хотите там оставить свое мнение.* 
> 
> _Как это сделать?_ 
> 
> Неправильное решение: залезть на топ, бегло прочитать первый пост и написать свое веское слово. Дело в том, что в топе, особенно, если там много ответов, уже может обсуждаться совсем другая тема, чем в головном постинге. Тогда ваш ответ будет, мягко говоря, мимо кассы. 
> 
> Правильное решение. Внимательно прочитать все постинги топа, подумать, можешь ли ты сказать что-то новое, можешь ли ты с кем-то аргументировано поспорить, и вообще, будет ли твой пост интересен для "аборигенов" топика. И при положительном ответе - писать. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Антонина

Предложение про ставить в подписи "отказываюсь от терапии" мне кажется не таким и глупым. Чтобы люди заранее знали, кто тверд в своем мнении и от помощи категорически отказывается. Или наоборот: пусть стоит в подписи (сбоку,  в звездочках, в профиле....) сообщение о том, что человек просит совета, помощи, но не хочет, скажем, выслушивать мнение от "жизнелюбцев" или наоборот, "суицидников".

Иначе получается зверинец. Но это мне кажется. Имхо, то бишь.

----------


## Bloodyrose

> да, похоже у вас дар


 дар? дар тормозить у меня точно есть)) :P

я и написала то только для того, чтобы темка не потухла и Рон таки помог)

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> 3. запретить картинки в подписях, да и вообще подписи более 10 строк (сомневаюсь, что в них может быть столь ценная информация);


 Зачем хорошим людям подпись портить?

----------


## Artist

Вот именно, тебе как картинки мешают? Это что же за форум получится? Может и аватары отменить? Каринки это супер-позитив, а тут и так все депрессивные.

----------


## Рон

Ну лично мне картинки именно в подписях просто глаз очень уж режут.
Даже к юзербарам я вполне спокойно отношусь, но вот когда картинка не вписывается в дизайн форума + повторяется на одной странице несколько раз + места занимает как само сообщение, а порой и больше - это имхо ужас.
Аватар на форуме - графический образ участника, такой же, как ник - текстовый образ. Небольшая подпись - тоже дело не лишнее. Но вот большая картинка в подписе, на мой взгляд, смотрится ужасно. Хотя, я и юзербары недолюбливаю, но всё же, как говорил выше, вполне спокойно к ним отношусь. Они хотя бы нарисованы бывают таким образом, чтобы вписываться почти в любой дизайн, занимают места около полутора строк, и могут даже нести какую-то информацию. Хотя, отношение информация/(вес и размер) у них всё равно ниже, чем у текста.
Я не против графики и красок. Одним только текстом обходиться сложно, но всё таки должен быть элементарный порядок. Если каждый попытается украсить форум картинкой в своей подписе... Ну в общем ясно, что из этого получится :)

Но я и не настаиваю на запрете картинок. Если остальным участникам форума нравятся картинки в подписях, то мне стоит последовать правилу "в чужой монастырь со своим уставом не ходят" :)

----------


## taggart

Картинки картинкам рознь.. Одно дело юзербары и тп, другое - если каждый по обоине в подпись засунет %-]. Я то урлы конечно сразу в фильтр запихну, а для кого-то это сложновато. А у кого-то еще и "трафик", не говоря уже о тех кто все еще сидит на "анаголовых средствах связи".. Других участников комьюнити тоже уважать неплохо бы.

Набсок для администрации: "_В подписи разрешается размещать не более трех картинок, общей высотой мение 100 пикселей и общим объемом до 30кб. Пространство занимаемое картинками по горизонтали не должно превышать 600 пикселей, да бы не нарушать структуру шаблона форума_".

----------


## Bloodyrose

> Ну лично мне картинки именно в подписях просто глаз очень уж режут.


 Согласна.

Не в обиду будет сказано, но мне вот ваша картинка, Артист, тоже не нравится и режет глаз. Если и оставлять, то хотя бы ее раза в три меньше делать. И то непорядок будет.

----------


## Gloomy_girl

Артист- картинки в подписи действительно лишние, тем более такие огромные; для этого есть аватар.Рон- чат в IRC - отличная идея.

----------


## NOSBX9701040

Картинки стоит убрать. Не у всех тут траффик резиновый(это я не про себя), к тому же они мешают воспринимать информацию. Так что, картинки маст дай.

----------


## Мертвый Поэт

> 4. следить за злоупотреблением средствами форума для форматирования текста;


 +1
Никогда не видел что бы так извращенно злоупотребляли этими инструметами

----------


## grey

> Картинки стоит убрать. Не у всех тут траффик резиновый(это я не про себя), к тому же они мешают воспринимать информацию. Так что, картинки маст дай.


 IE -> Настройки -> Параметры Интернета -> Дополнительно -> Отображать рисунки (снять галочку)

----------


## NOSBX9701040

Я сижу под Оперой и FF. И мне нисколько не хочется отрубать все картинки из-за того, что у кого-то в подписи висит какое-нибудь художество...

----------


## fucka rolla

ну картинки мне ваще не мешают....в связи с экономией трафика отключаю их в свойствах обозревателя....=)
мне вот тока не нравится, что на форуме нет окошка *быстрого ответа*....
так и удобней и кликать несколько раз не нада, если ответить хочеш.....
грей, можеш занятся *быстрым ответом*? этож не долго.....
а на счет фона дак по-моему зря это затеяли....и так хорошо все.
у креша та хоть фон и *готичен*, но сам форум-ни ахти......посетители по большей части- флудьё да и невтемные.......зашли поприкалываться.
 вот на счет фона та дак лучше б так все и оставалось....

----------


## grey

тестируйте

----------


## fucka rolla

отлично!!!!!! 
5 баллов грей!
правда спасибо, что не оставил просьбу без внимания......

----------


## fucka rolla

особенно порадовало нововедение про цитирование у аватары что находится.... терь хать не нада кавырятся и удалять не нужное из поста цитируемого....или в ручную писать....

----------

